# any toy collectors out there????



## CenTxSprints (Sep 7, 2011)

anyone here collect toys? i purchased a storage unit and it had some different toys in it, i let my kids get what they wanted but kept some of the stuff that looked valuable could be wrong no nothing about it. will post pics r send to people whos interested


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Look forward to the post


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I like looking for the old 50's Japanese cast toys.


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

Got picks of anything in the ol' storage unit?
Who knows what might be of interest?
Richard


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I found this when working at a home in sunland, I was diigging out a old pippe that was roken and had to be replaced


----------



## Latoya87 (Apr 2, 2012)

I am, but I wouldn't say I collect any toys - they have to be extraordinary or outstanding in some way, for example, stunning porcelain dolls - I have a decent collection of them. I also like buying toys for my collection abroad and try to bring at least one from every country I visit. 

________________
convert mp4 to avi


----------



## drunk on cars (Oct 15, 2010)

hey guys i bought a storage unit also and i found 10,000 diecast vehicles in it!! bought the locker for only $2!!!


----------



## diecast proto (Apr 3, 2011)

I might be interested in some older tin toys cars. how can I see some pictures?. I might help with ID ing the toys too  

Raed


----------

